
Show HN: Front End Design Elements - gauthamsanthosh
https://github.com/gauthamzz/FrontendDesignElements
======
jastr
The effects I was able to see were nice, but I couldn't see most of them.
CodePen was just a mess: cross site requests, missing headers, etc.

~~~
gauthamsanthosh
Some of them , just get broken again and again . I have to update now and then
.

